
Ask HN: Using C99 or C11? What is your impression? - vram22
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;C99<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;C11_(C_standard_revision)
======
vram22
I'm interested because I've mainly used ANSI C (pre-99), so like to know the
experiences of those using higher versions of the C standard like 11 and 99.

I know about Rust, D, Zig, Nim, and have used D some.

This question is more about the old C vs. the newer standards, but feel free
to talk about those other languages too, if you have any relevant points to
make.

